# looking for lead



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looking for some bulk lead in the Tidewater area if any of you guys have any laying around.

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

There was a place at the corner of Tidewater Drive anf Princess Anne Rd in Norfolk that sold lead. Mot sure what type.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Lead*

I get a lot of cast nets that are torn and no longer useable/repairable. I take the leads off the lealine and melt it down to make sinkers/jigs.

You may check a net shop to see if they may have used leads. Just a thought. C2


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Guys


----------



## louis357 (Jun 27, 2007)

Might try a tire shop and get leftover wheel weights. I believe they have to pay to turn them in. Just thought it would be worth a try.

Lou


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

louis357 said:


> Might try a tire shop and get leftover wheel weights. I believe they have to pay to turn them in. Just thought it would be worth a try.
> 
> Lou


If you do be careful when heating up that lead it pops and will splatter.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wheel weight lead is not that bad I melt average 40lbs a month making weights. I melt it in a 10" cast iron pot on a turkey fryer burner. (Propane). Never had a problem with melting and the splattering.

Tight lines--Rich

Oh yeah as long as your mold is hot the hard lead works just fine for weights.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

WALT D. said:


> Looking for some bulk lead in the Tidewater area if any of you guys have any laying around.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Walt


Don't know if it's for sale, but my ex wifes arse is a load of lead. pm for number!


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Try a Plumbing Supply Company.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

louis357 said:


> Might try a tire shop and get leftover wheel weights. I believe they have to pay to turn them in. Just thought it would be worth a try.
> 
> Lou


thats all i do my father works at a port in portsmouth and he will just bring me a bucket of tire weights when i run out. it doesnt seem to splatter i just fish out the metal clips and scoop out the top layer of dirt and its good to go.


----------



## Mike G (Dec 2, 2007)

*Lead*

Look on ebay...lots there.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*lead*

I used to get wheel weights for free but today I had to pay the going price for scrap lead to get it. 40 cents a pound.........and rising!


----------

